# E2 Visa experiences?



## Hsimah (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I am hoping to move to the US with my family in the next 18 months on an E2 Visa and would be interested to hear from anyone else who has gone though this process.

Any advice etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------

